# carnival rides



## Uncle Bingo (Feb 18, 2012)

i am putting together a royal american show train does anybody know where to find carnival rides torn down and on there trailer ready for transport on the flatbeds?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What scale?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Uncle Bingo said:


> i am putting together a royal american show train does anybody know where to find carnival rides torn down and on there trailer ready for transport on the flatbeds?


What do you need pictures?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Not much but here is 1 picture.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a train of them I took at my club layout years back. He carefully measured each ride and built them as though they could fold out...


----------



## Uncle Bingo (Feb 18, 2012)

it's ho scale


----------



## Uncle Bingo (Feb 18, 2012)

thanx for the great pics shatgetz and big ed was wondering if there is a place to buy those or do i have to build them? even the royal flatbeds are so much more authenic than what is available from the dealers. where did you find those flats


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Those flats are old Walther's issues from the 80s/early 90s...they command princely sums nowadays...easily in the $60-80 range each. The circus wagons are easy enough to find, the rides have to be scratchbuilt. Faller makes ride kits, but those are to be built as set up, not packed. They even have lighting and motorizing kits for each one. 

Since I worked at an amusement park as a hawker for 3 years myself, I've started my own train myself...just haven't worked up the gumption to start those packed rides yet. There's a fascinating boneyard of rusting rides sitting in a field near I10 in Lafeytte, LA I've been wanting to photograph before the kudzu swallows them up. It would make an awesome model all its own.


----------

